# Soledad Medina, always so nice and friendly, 1000 posts!



## heidita

Soledad, siempre tan amable, siempre de buen humor. Mis mejores deseos para las siguientes 1000!!!!!

Enhorabuena!Congratulations!Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

*MIL FELICIDADES, SOLEDAD.*
Me sumo a Heidita en la felicitación y, para celebrarlo, te envío un sonetito original:

_Nuevas me llegan que alumbran mi alma_
_pues muy pronto, creo, de tu mano escrito_
_llega un "postito" que, aun siendo cortito,_
_remata el millar y te llevas la palma._

_¿Qué es lo breve sino verdad pura?_
_Ya nos lo dijo el sabio poeta _
_-tal vez Quevedo o Lope de Vega-_
_"embota una jarra, un vaso cura"._

_Fugaz reflejo del ocre topacio;_
_esmeraldas, zafiros y rubíes;_
_rosas, mariposas, colibríes;_
_¡cuán fino primor en tan nimio espacio!_

_No es así la brevedad menoscabo_
_sino de virtud y finura esencia_
_cuando lo bello hace acto de presencia_
_en el tiempo que nos ha sido dado._

_Mas no sea yo quien deba alargar_
_lo que corto y conciso que ser tiene;_
_calla el poeta en el verso que viene_
_y aqui le pongo mi punto final._

Carlospeare


----------



## Sparrow22

Soledad !!!!!!!! aunque apenas esté entrando al foro, no queria perder la oportunidad de saludarte y desearte que estés junto a nosotros por muchisimos posts mas !!!!

Felicitaciones !!!!!


----------



## luis masci

*FELICITACIONES SOLEDAD*

*





*


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Soledad!!!!! 



Mei


----------



## lazarus1907

Casi seguro una de las foreras más complacientes, educadas y agradables que hay.
¡Felicidades!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Me han conmovido!   Ustedes son maravillosos y el foro es una bendición en mi vida.  Muchas gracias por estas felicitaciones tan llenas de afecto.
Un abrazo
Soledad


----------



## Fernando

Bueno, yo intenté también hacer un soneto, como Carlos, pero no me salió.

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, Soledad.


----------



## diegodbs

Muchas felicidades, Soledad. Me sumo a todo lo que han escrito y te deseo lo mejor.


----------



## transparente

¡Felicitaciones para mi amiga Soledad, desde el fin del mundo!


----------



## Eugin

*¡Muchas felicidades en tu primer milestone!  *​ 
*Eres una persona muy agradable, ¡gracias por tu actitud siempre tan positiva! *​ 
*¡Por muchos miles de posts más!!!*​


----------



## Papalote

¡Felicidades, Sol!

¡Eres como un rayito de luz en este foro! Gracias por toda tu ayuda.

Papalote


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Gracias de nuevo, mis amigos del foro, por todas esas palabras lindas que me han llegado al corazón!
Un abrazo
Soledad


----------



## KateNicole

Congratulations, Soledad, from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## danielfranco

¡Soledad! Apenas me dí cuenta de tu logro. Felicidades, y gracias por tantas buenas contribuciones.


----------



## lauranazario

Muchas felicidades en tu primer millar, Soledad... y gracias por tan interesantes preguntas que en muuuuchas ocasiones nos estimulan muy favorablemente las neuronas cerebrales. 

un abrazo,
Laura N.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas gracias a ti, Laurita, por tu talento, tu generosidad, y ese carácter tan agradable que tienes.  Eres la mejor embajadora de la Isla del Encanto.
Muchos cariños
Soledad


----------



## Soledad Medina

Aunque mi sobrenombre es despistada, acabo de notar que tengo un lindo mensaje de Daniel Franco.   Gracias, mi querido amigo, por ser un excelente traductor y por tu constante amabilidad.  Eres muy especial para mí.

And I also have a nice message from KateNicole.
Thank you, my dear friend, for your beautiful words and for being so kind and helpful.

Soledad


----------



## Monnik

*Felicidades desde México, Soledad!!!!*

*Rompe una piñata y a celebrar!!!*​


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas gracias, Monnik, por esa linda piñata y sobre todo por estar siempre presta a ayudarme.
Eres un sol.
SM


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Sole!*  You are a real sweetheart.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas gracias, Pollito, me he puesto muy contenta con tu felicitación!
Recibe todo mi cariño
Soledad


----------



## cirrus

Llego tarde Soledad pero lleno de buenas intenciones. 

Tus posts me gustan montón, tienes dudas que de verdad me ponen a pensar y aprender.  Muchas gracias por tus aportes y tu espíritu siempre tan agradable.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Gracias, mi querido amigo, por esas palabras tan lindas.  Soy yo la agradecida por la generosa ayuda que siempre he recibido de ti.
Un abrazo
Soledad


----------

